# 327 REPLIES!



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

327 replies!!! to the ChefTalk Name Game? Man that has to be our highest one yet?

WOW!!!
 

[ 02-13-2001: Message edited by: Nicko ]


----------



## 724 (Sep 27, 2000)

I think there was a thread called "100 Replies before Nicko returns" or something like that, while you were on your honeymoon, that got to over 200 replies.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Gee, I wonder who started both of those threads?????


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Chiliboy.....You da Man!

 cc


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

My pleasure guys.... anything for some fun on ChefTalk... pass the salt please!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Crudeau I see you found a new hobby.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

In case you were all wondering, that (the superman cartoon) is pretty much my build although I do my hair a lot different.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Cool! Nice to meet you Nicko!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

As you can see from the picture the build is pretty much the same, just the hair is different.

Sorry guys I couldn't resist. LOL


----------

